# looking for some ideas!



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey all!

So..... I made the decision to dump ALL of my electric switches and convert to pneumatic! so far the process has been awesome! and since doing that I have been looking for some ideas on how to construct a great toggle switch control box for the air toggle switches. The only one I found on google is the one attached by The Nepenthes, Gestalt, and Delirium Railway. If anyone has Air switch boxes that are outdoors all the time could you reply with photos? I would love some ideas! 

Thanks!

FYI ALL OF MY LGB SWITCH MOTORS ARE FOR SALE (ill post in the classifieds soon)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you need a weatherproof boot over the toggle... Try searching for that...

http://www.elecdirect.com/full-boot-seal-for-toggle-switches-gray?gclid=CKj1tove9ssCFZOCfgodsawI0g

where are you buying your supples? looking for black plastic barbed tees, can't find them.

Greg


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Greg Elmassian said:


> you need a weatherproof boot over the toggle... Try searching for that...
> 
> http://www.elecdirect.com/full-boot-seal-for-toggle-switches-gray?gclid=CKj1tove9ssCFZOCfgodsawI0g
> 
> ...


Greg, I buy all of my equipment through Jack Verducci (ex president of the BAGRS) he is a dealer of Sunset Valley railroad products, I have no idea where he gets the black barbed t's but he is a good contact to get them! As for the boot covers I think I might actually make a cover for whatever I build. So I won't need the boot seals for pneumatic toggles. 

- Colin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't see any black plastic tees on the svrr site, just the metal ones, that eventually corrode. (electroless nickel plating not great in salt air) Notice that even on the SVRR site, they mention nickel can rust in a humid environment. http://www.sunsetvalleyrailroad.com/pneumatics.html look at the plastic tips for the toggles.

I would think the boots would allow you to leave the toggles visible and accessible all the time, rather than the added expense and physical obstruction of a cover.

Thanks, 

Greg


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainwreckfilms said:


> Greg, I buy all of my equipment through Jack Verducci (ex president of the BAGRS) he is a dealer of Sunset Valley railroad products, I have no idea where he gets the black barbed t's but he is a good contact to get them! As for the boot covers I think I might actually make a cover for whatever I build. So I won't need the boot seals for pneumatic toggles.
> 
> - Colin


Are they the same as 1/4 inch drip irrigation supplies?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

no, 1/16" id....


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Greg
Check local auto parts store.
Look for windshield washer hose fittings.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I don't see any black plastic tees on the svrr site, just the metal ones, that eventually corrode. (electroless nickel plating not great in salt air) Notice that even on the SVRR site, they mention nickel can rust in a humid environment. http://www.sunsetvalleyrailroad.com/pneumatics.html look at the plastic tips for the toggles.
> 
> I would think the boots would allow you to leave the toggles visible and accessible all the time, rather than the added expense and physical obstruction of a cover.
> 
> ...


Greg,

I know the SVRR website has the nickel ones, however the ones i have been purchasing from jack are plastic! I would reach out to him. If you need his contact information please let me know and ill send it along. 

- Colin

650-207-8119


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

As far as building a toggle switch control box goes, this is what I built 5-6 years ago, using S.V. materials. It's sits on my patio twelve months/year. 










Admittedly, I'm not exactly near salt water. Over winter I cover with the wrapper from a twelve-pack of T.P. rolls, just to keep everything dry. I'd be happier if the bases of the toggles hadn't turned rusty over the years, but I haven't found any solution. I haven't turned up any full-length boots for the toggles. But I color-code them, which means I replace them every year because they fade.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

JackM said:


> As far as building a toggle switch control box goes, this is what I built 5-6 years ago, using S.V. materials. It's sits on my patio twelve months/year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack,

For some reason I can't see your attachment, 

- Colin


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Greg,

After a little bit of google searching I found air-logic.com they might have what you need. 

- Colin


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Mike Reilley has acquired components for pneumatic switching , you might ask him what he has if that is any use to you both

Jerry


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Can anyone help me get my photo to show? It's in the format that used to work: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jackm/DSCN####.jpg

I haven't had occasion to post a photo in a while. Apparently the rules have changed again.

JackM


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

JackM said:


> Can anyone help me get my photo to show? It's in the format that used to work: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jackm/DSCN####.jpg
> 
> I haven't had occasion to post a photo in a while. Apparently the rules have changed again.
> 
> JackM


Jack,

the photo you are sending does it have the "####" in the actual name of the file? i wonder if that is why its not working. it might need an actual number. If you want to sent it directly to me fell free to email me. 

[email protected]

- Colin


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Jack, I don't think the link you used (DSCN1225.jpg) works. I can see the images in that directory, and there's no image with that name. The closest is DSCN1225800.jpg:








The system still works the way you remember (I think) but that image (DSCN1225.jpg) isn't in your directory. You can always see what's in it by going directly to the folder (http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jackm/)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Colin, I would appreciate Jack V's contact info, send to [email protected] ... also thanks for that site... believe it or not, they have almost everything available in black EXCEPT the tee I want ha ha!

Greg

p.s. Jerry, Mike lives 20 miles from me, and he is only sourcing from Clippard who only has electroless nickle plated fittings.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Look for harsh environment toggle switches. Or toggle switch boot.

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/results.aspx?term=toggle+switch+boot

There are a bunch of them available.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I suggested, see post #2.

Colin did not like the idea, see post #3

Greg


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Colin, I would appreciate Jack V's contact info, send to [email protected] ... also thanks for that site... believe it or not, they have almost everything available in black EXCEPT the tee I want ha ha!
> 
> Greg
> 
> ...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It's possible to have an r/c control box, which controls a relay box. A lot of extra work than hard-wired, but fun. 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/700466-post95.html

This was a DCC application, but the controller / receiver-relay board could be adapted to solenoid valve control.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Brian, you are right... I scanned the PDF too quickly just saw W for white, reading further, no letter defaults to black...

Greg


----------

